# Kliche Mini SE Custom 1590BB Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Nov 20, 2022)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 36432


This is subject to change as 16mm pots will be standard!?
Like the Original, everything is just wrong!:


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 20, 2022)

Meh. I want one with *9*mm pots, just to prove to @MichaelW that they're just as robust as 12mm or 16mm pots, perhaps MORE-SO!

I mean, try taking a brand new pencil (= 16mm pot), lace it between your fingers and smack your pencil-hand on a table, the pencil breaks.
Now lace a stubby nub of a well-used pencil, say 3" long (= 9mm pot), between your fingers and smack your hand on the table...

Yeah, don't worry, after smacking your hand the second time, those broken bones will eventually heal, if set right, and you'll be able to hold a soldering iron again some day, and...
maybe even a plectrum...


----------

